# Slingshot Of The Month - Apr 2012 - Discussion



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Could somebody tell me how to upload a picture and a link for nomination


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

1. Open 2 tabs in your browser (post you want to nominate and this post)
2. Go to the post which you want nominate
3. Right click on the image and click "Copy Image Location"
4. Cick the image button and paste the link
5. Finally copy and paste the link which you want nominate.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks allot e-shooter!








Tom


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you very much Hrawk. -- Tex


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

bullseyeben! said:


> http://slingshotforu...-european-wood/
> 
> Torstens beautifull ebony and masur birch is my nomination..
> http://slingshotforu...attach_id=17959


 You just did my nominating for me!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The place to discuss all your nominations.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Incomudro said:


> http://slingshotforu...-european-wood/
> 
> Torstens beautifull ebony and masur birch is my nomination..
> http://slingshotforu...attach_id=17959


 You just did my nominating for me!
[/quote]
Funny because someone beat me before that to my other favorite. BUT I STILL NOMINATED SOMEONE LOL !







Cmon peoples where's the nominations? Plenty of nice ones last month, hint hint







so let's keep this idea interesting hey?...but I guess great minds do think alike lol! Cheers


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd like to thank Newcovert and Jakerock for nominating my naturals, the Gremlin and the Troll. Least but not last a big thank to Hrawk and to the staff of the Forum for the organization of SOTM, an initiative that keeps the site alive and interesting. As sir De Coubertin used to say: "The important thing is not winning but taking part". I agree but also we can say that to win makes one's happier. All the best, Bob.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Someone nominated the akm slingshot saved me the work


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

mckee said:


> Someone nominated the akm slingshot saved me the work


Brandon did thank you very much, its flattering


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd like to thank MJ for nominating my Hammer Hunter Laminate


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sling Jim said:


> I'd like to thank MJ for nominating my Hammer Hunter Laminate


My pleasure, it's a joy to behold.
Hope it wins but all the nominees so far are great!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I really like a number of the nominations this month - some really impressive new designs!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I gotta go with his one. It's been nominated already but ****,this is one fine piece of workmanship ( worth another Photo! ) Great Job Torsten! Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Voting has started peoples.

Sorry it was a few days behind schedule this month. Voting will stay open for 7 days.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice to see the votes comming in.

Come on people, lets get more than 100 votes this time!


----------

